# FS: Stingray Pups Hybrid/Motoro delivery to city available! *REDUCED PRICE*



## mrbob

For Sale 1x7 month old and 3x4 m old AND new additions LOL 1 month old and already eating!!!









Sorry not very good pic and video was in middle of cleaning tank when I took these! temporary 
*Delivery available please make arrangements!

Eating Hikari Carnivore pellets and shrimp training them to eat omega one sinking pellets there thinking about it lol!
There Mom is a motoro hybrid I got from Dave (hondas 3000) and Dad is a Motoro!
there beautiful pups wish I could keep them!

These guys are of perfect health and are eating or would not be for sale I love my rays and want good buyers only!! 
7 month old 6" 125.00 x1 left
4 month old 4" + 110.00 x 3 left
1.5 month old 100.00 or 75.00 with multiples of 2 or more! x 0 left SOLD SORRY
PIck up for additional savings or delivery!!
pick up in Agassiz or meet in Chilliwack (Tue,through to Sat) and or Abbotsford on Thursdays only with confirmed pay! paypal or bank transfer.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/search/%23AutoAwesome?pid=6021369952097263634&oid=102454462864979284202


----------



## Fish rookie

Good luck with the sales
A stingray is on my wish list when I have the permission to have a bigger tank. 
Great job breeding them!


----------



## mrbob

Ty lots of w/c lol


----------



## mrbob

I do w/c every three days lol


----------



## MEDHBSI

wow long time no post mrbob  good luck with the sale and congrats on the pups!


----------



## mrbob

Thank you Jason been very busy have to get back here more often lol yes these guys eating like pigs..lol another batch due anyday!


----------



## Fish rookie

Are their requirements similar to discus's, is there anything different or special?
Was it hard to breed them as I do not see much babies for sale at all?
I have no doubt you take great care of these babies, whoever buy them should be very happy.


----------



## mrbob

Yes ty I do 50% w/c every 3 days and over filtrate not as picky has discus but up there lol I lost 3 of the first litter due to not eating second litter was introduced to 3 month old and they saw him eating and they started within 2 weeks of birth crazy how fast compared to first litter..I believe it was the I.fluence of older one eating. An auto drip system would be the best need to do this soon lol


----------



## mrbob

No not hard lol my female is getting pregnant every 3 months lol have to separate them and give her a break..there spoiled with lots of expensive shrimps..and sole And hikari pellets.


----------



## mrbob

well one spoken for, thought they would go a lot faster lol


----------



## mrbob

Bump...................hey there easier then Discus!! lol


----------



## mrbob

Fish rookie said:


> Good luck with the sales
> A stingray is on my wish list when I have the permission to have a bigger tank.
> Great job breeding them!


When your ready we can always make a trade!! I would really like some of those axolotls of yours a breeding pair!! pups are good in 55-90g for a few months LOL


----------



## boyboykoi

mrbob said:


> When your ready we can always make a trade!! I would really like some of those axolotls of yours a breeding pair!! pups are good in 55-90g for a few months LOL


depending on the width of the tank otherwise not


----------



## mrbob

Actually yes I raise my pups up to 5 months in a regular 55g ok for temp not long term they seem to like the smaller tank when younger they curl up a lot with each other and sleep when not eating or playing lol! No different then keeping a full grown ray in a 210g!!! 


boyboykoi said:


> depending on the width of the tank otherwise not


----------



## boyboykoi

Somewhat true but better would be keeping less in a smaller width tank then more less stress as well. 210 would be better for a couple but as you say it's a temp tank then it's alright 
Good luck on your sale


----------



## mrbob

Bumping it up!! for some really nice Rays!!


----------



## mrbob

Here's a cool video of the 5 month old pup going after the food the 3 month old runt! is eating! enjoy lol

https://plus.google.com/102454462864979284202/posts/czJjS5gsowe


----------



## Fish rookie

nice cool video...they are so cool. wish i had the space...do they get along with discus?


----------



## mrbob

Ya I have heard of guys doing this one member Medhbsi has discus with rays! myself never tried!! we can trade for some axolotl lol


----------



## mrbob

bump it up


----------



## mrbob

bump...................


----------



## mrbob

Sat bump............


----------



## mrbob

Bump bump! these guys are real nice!


----------



## mrbob

Bump.......


----------



## mrbob

I will bring these guys to city please contact me for arrangements!


----------



## mrbob

bump for cute stingray pups!


----------



## mrbob

Bump eating like pigs


----------



## mrbob

bump bump........................


----------



## mrbob

bump bump........................


----------



## mrbob

new batch has arrived 7 pups 1 still born! need to find homes soon


----------



## MEDHBSI

Wow more pups eh. Pics for theses ones? you should start breeding cooler rays with all your luck.


----------



## mrbob

not luck my friend hard bloody work LOL ty!!


----------



## mrbob

Ok there going on craigslist didnt want to do this wanted good homes!! from BCA Members


----------



## boyboykoi

Motoros are just to common that's why you might have a hard time


----------



## MEDHBSI

Post on monster fish keepers,arowanaclub.ca, and even canreef first so actual fish keepers have a chance of picking them up. I would have bought a few but I'm all ray'd up


----------



## mrbob

boyboykoi said:


> Motoros are just to common that's why you might have a hard time


Please keep your comments positive or move along...


----------



## boyboykoi

i didnt say nothing negative? 
all i just said motoros are common thats why you might have a hard time...
sorry if i sounded negative but it wasnt supposed to be 

craigslist isnt that bad to be honest i bought a bbxb from a guy and it was from craigslist he had a huuuge tank so there are good hobbyists selling and buying on craigslist as well


----------



## mrbob

boyboykoi said:


> i didnt say nothing negative?
> all i just said motoros are common thats why you might have a hard time...
> sorry if i sounded negative but it wasnt supposed to be
> 
> craigslist isnt that bad to be honest i bought a bbxb from a guy and it was from craigslist he had a huuuge tank so there are good hobbyists selling and buying on craigslist as well


Apology accepted sounded Neg, unfortunately last time I posted anything for sale I got neg crap! Always on edge! lol Craigslist is defiantly hit and mess LOL


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I wish I had a tank big enough for those :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrbob

bump bump......


----------



## mrbob

New have to move price lol buy more get better deal!!


----------



## mrbob

Willing to make trades for large ray friendly fish or anything salty!!


----------



## mrbob

Special reduced price!! running out of room!!


----------



## mrbob

Bump bump...................


----------



## NGosal

Wow these things are on Fire lol


----------



## MEDHBSI

I'f you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. MrBob is a great guy and doesn't need dumb comments



NGosal said:


> Wow these things are on Fire lol


----------



## NGosal

Wow, I can't believe you just attacked me like that. I didn't say anything wrong. I just commented positively that mrbob's stingray breeding is doing great. Maybe you should become a BCA moderator before you judge people's comment. You just ruined my mood buddy. Definitely won't be doing any business with you. Have fun "completing your tank."

It appears Mrbob had no problem with it. Mrbob if I offended you in any way then I apolgize.



MEDHBSI said:


> I'f you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. MrBob is a great guy and doesn't need dumb comments


----------



## mrbob

Thanks Jason I appreciate that! When I first read your comment Ngosal I defiantly had to think about it lol then I realized you liked my comment about a prior comment that I thought was NEG then I realized you meant well! So thank you to both guys!!


----------



## mrbob

Oh yea only a couple rays left! 8 pending sale!! 4" and a 6" pup left!!


----------



## MEDHBSI

ALRIGHT! I keep looking at your post everyday and now i want one hahaha 

PM SENT!


----------



## mrbob

Cool I'll bring her to you..Thursday


----------



## m_class2g

Very good deal on these captive bred rays! Who ever is planning on getting into rays, captive bred is the way to go. I'm sure bob takes great care of them!


----------



## mrbob

Thank you Mike that's very nice of you!


----------



## mrbob

Almost gone only a couple left..


----------



## MEDHBSI

2 for 1


----------



## mrbob

Not a chance LOL you wish!!


----------



## mrbob

1- 4 month old Ray left 100.00 firm hurry before it's gone!!


----------



## MEDHBSI

I just picked one of these beauty's up the other day. Really calm and she has a really nice pattern on her belly  lots of brown instead of just white


----------



## Snugpuppies

pm sent....or will be sent soon


----------



## mrbob

Holding last one for snugpuppies


----------



## Snugpuppies

Picked up today and she's a beaut! Thanks Bob.


----------



## mrbob

No problem glad your happy..


----------

